# Lenox Bandsaw Blade Buy is on!  Update!



## MesquiteMan (Mar 13, 2010)

4/21/10  I am VERY sorry guys.  Things got a little mixed up on the shipping of the blades to everyone.  I printed the labels and took the boxes to my office and left them in the outside accessible storage room where the mail person usually picks them up for me.  I requested a carrier pick-up when I printed the labels but I guess there must have been a fill-in driver this week or something so they never looked in the normal place.  Today I just happened to take something else back there for shipping and found all of the boxes still sitting there.  I will personally take the boxes to the P.O. tomorrow to make sure they get out.  Once again, sorry for the undue delay.

4/10/10  I broke into the boxes today and not everything is here yet.  I do have some of your orders complete so those will be shipped out on Monday.  The remainder will be shipped as soon as I get the other box and sort it all out.  One HUGE kudos to the INCREDIBLE CUSTOMER SERVICE at Cyber Woodworking...see the Vendor Reviews forum for more info.

4/09/10  I received 2 big boxes of blades today!  I am not sure if all of the blades are here since I have not had time to open the boxes and the last buy I did, I got deliveries for a couple of days.  I will unpack and start sorting tomorrow and will start getting orders out on Monday.

3/27/10 All payments recieved, blades ordered. If this order follows previous bandsaw blade buys, it will take 2 weeks or so for me to get them.

3/21/10 Update: OK Folks, I have finally pulled it all togther. To make thing easier for me, I have uploaded a breakdown of everyone's totals to my website. Please visit www.turntex.com/blades.htm and make sure the information I have for you is correct. I will be ordering direct from that list so you are responsible for making sure it is correct. If you agree that everything is correct, please send the amount shown in the Grand Total box via Paypal to BladeBuy@turntex.com. PLEASE make sure to include your IAP name and make sure your Paypal account has your address included so I can print the shipping labels through Paypal.

*Group Buy summary:*

*What:* Any Lenox bandsaw blades in any size 
*Supplier:* ToolCenter.com
*Buy Closing Date:* As soon as 30 baldes are ordered
*Group Buy Minimum:* 30 blades
*Discount:* 25%
*Shipping:* Default to $5 If your order costs more to ship, then I will let you know and expect payment before I send them to you
*Insurance:* Optional but I will not be liable if you choose no
*Payment Accepted:* Paypal only
*Paypal and other Fees*: $.30 plus 3% on total including shipping. There will also be an additional fee of $1 per order to cover the shipping from vendor to me.
*International Orders:* Welcome
*Back orders Allowed:* NO. Money will be refunded

*Details and ordering instructions:*

If you have not used Lenox blades, you are missing out! Their Diemaster blades are super blades that last a long time and cut wonderfully.

This particular type of buy is complicated due to all the variables involved so *PLEASE FOLLOW THE DIRECTIONS* to the letter. If not, you will make too much extra work for me and I will have to reject your order and ask you to do it over. Here is the best way I can see for it to work...

1. Visit this website to select your blades: http://www.toolcenter.com/BANDSAW_BLADES.html

2. Click on the type of blade(s) you want to order and enter the length you need as well as the quantity you want to order. The page will look similar to this:







3. Click the "add to basket" button. You will not be finalizing the transaction so don't worry about this part. Do this for each type of blade you want.

4. When finished with your selections, click the basket icon at the top of the page






5. This will bring up your complete basket with totals. You will need to copy this data to your clipboard. To do so, place your cursor at the top left corner of the basket page. While holding the right button down, drag your mouse to the bottom right corner and release.






6.Now right click and choose "copy".






7. Come back to this thread and start a new reply. Right click again and choose "paste" from the menu.






8. Now post your message.

I will collect the data from this thread and enter it into a spread sheet where I will then calculate the discount, Paypal fees, and shipping. I will then e-mail you with your total and what you ordered. It is up to you to verify that the information I reply to you with is correct. I will also send Paypal info at this time.


----------



## PaulDoug (Mar 14, 2010)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*Code* [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*Product* [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*Quantity* [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*Price/Ea.* [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*Total*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]93912-D2B7-2375 [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1](93-1/2 in.) 7 ft. 9-1/2 in. x 1/2 in. x .025 in. x 4TPI, Hook Wood Cutting, Diemaster2 [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]$31.69 [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]$31.69[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]81631-D2B7-2375 [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1](93-1/2 in.) 7 ft. 9-1/2 in. x 1/4 in. x .025 x 6TPI Hook, Wood Cutting, Diemaster2 [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]$31.69 [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]$31.69[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][/FONT] 
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*Total:* [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*$63.38* [/FONT]


----------



## PaulDoug (Mar 14, 2010)

For those as dumb as me, I tried this many times,  When I clicked PASTE and nothing showed up.  I finally clicked paste than submited the reply and the info showed up when it posted.  Than I went back and did an edit to get it readable.


----------



## JustInside (Mar 14, 2010)

Curtis

This is my order

Thank you.

Paul

 	 Code	 Product	 Quantity	 Price/Ea.	 Total
 	 94112-FLB7-2375	 (93-1/2 in.) 7 ft. 9-1/2 in. x 1/4 in. x .025 x 6TPI Hook, Wood Cutting, FLEX BACK	  	 $13.41	 $13.41
 	 56648-FLB7-2375	 (93-1/2 in.) 7 ft. 9-1/2 in. x 1/2 in. x .025 x 3TPI, Hook, Wood Cutting, FLEX BACK	  	 $13.77	 $13.77
 	 94223-FLB7-2375	 (93-1/2 in.) 7 ft. 9-1/2 in. x 3/8 in. x .025 x 4TPI, Hook Wood Cutting, FLEX BACK	  	 $13.77	 $13.77
 		 Total:	 $40.95


----------



## joeatact (Mar 14, 2010)

*94207-FLB6-2030**(80 in.) 6 ft. 8 in. x 3/8 in. x .025 x 4TPI, Hook Wood Cutting, FLEX BACK**$12.86*
*94207-FLB6-2030**(80 in.) 6 ft. 8 in. x 3/8 in. x .025 x 4TPI, Hook Wood Cutting, FLEX BACK**$12.86*

*Total $32.00*


----------



## VisExp (Mar 14, 2010)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] 80019-D2B8-2665 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] (105 in.) 8 ft. 9 in. x 1/4 in. x .025 in. x 6TPI, Hook, Wood Cutting  Diemaster2 [/SIZE][/FONT]            [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] $34.83 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] $69.66
 [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]81893-D2B8-2665 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] (105 in.) 8 ft. 9 in. x 1/2 in. x .025 in. x 4TPI, Hook Wood Cutting,  Diemaster2 [/SIZE][/FONT]            [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] $36.35 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] $36.35 [/SIZE][/FONT]        
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] *Total:* [/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] *$106.01* [/FONT]


----------



## louisbry (Mar 14, 2010)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Curtis, here is my order:[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]88114-D2B11-3605 [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1](142 in.) 11 ft. 10 in. x 1/2 in. x .025 in. x 4TPI, Hook, Diemaster2 [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]$44.28[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]13854-D2B11-3605 [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1](142 in.) 11 ft. 10 in. x 1/4 in. x .025 in. x 6TPI, Hook, Wood Cutting Diemaster2 [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]$44.28 [/SIZE][/FONT]
88183-FLB11-3605 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1](142 in.) 11 ft. 10 in. x 1/2 in. x .025 in. x 4TPI, Hook Wood Cutting, FLEX BACK [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]$17.40 [/SIZE][/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*Total:* [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*$105.96*[/FONT]

*Thank you,*


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 14, 2010)

Curtis,

I AM definitely going to order------ thanks for coming up with the idea!!!

It will be a dozen blades, but I would like to talk with them to see what they recommend for the PR cutting.  So, I will be back Monday afternoon.  Sorry to hold you up a bit, but I want the "right" blade to see if we can get a little better life (plus Menards raised their prices, when I started buying 6 at a time)

Thanks again!!


----------



## killer-beez (Mar 14, 2010)

Curtis,  Here is my order: (added QTY to make it easier)

QTY 1  56793-FLB6-2030  (80 in.) 6 ft. 8 in. x 1/2 in. x .025 x 6TPI Hook, Wood Cutting, FLEX BACK          $12.86  
QTY 1  90231-NEB6-2030  (80 in.) 6 ft. 8 in. x 3/8 in. x .025 x 14TPI Standard, NEO-TYPE, Metal Cutting          $13.18  
    Total:  $26.04


----------



## dfurlano (Mar 14, 2010)

79979-D2B5-1790 	(70-1/2 in.) 5 ft. 10-1/2 in. x 1/2 in. x .025 x 14/18 V, Metal Cutting, Diemaster2               $25.39 	
80510-D2B5-1790 	(70-1/2 in.) 5 ft. 10-1/2 in. x 1/2 in. x .025 x 10/14 V, Metal Cutting, Diemaster2               $25.39 	
82855-D2B5-1790 	(70-1/2 in.) 5 ft. 10-1/2 in. x 1/2 in. x .025 x 8/12TPI, V Wood - Metal Cutting, Diemaster2  $25.39 	
80459-D2B5-1790 	(70-1/2 in.) 5 ft. 10-1/2 in. x 1/2 in. x .025 x 6/10TPI, V Wood - Metal Cutting, Diemaster2  $25.39 
Total: 	$101.56


----------



## Monty (Mar 14, 2010)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] Thanks for doing this buy. I was just thinking I need a few new BS blades.*

Code* [/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] *Product* [/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] *Quantity* [/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] *Price/Ea.* [/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] *Total* [/FONT]             [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] 
70445-FLB8-2665 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] (105 in.) 8 ft. 9 in. x 1/2 in. x .025 in. x 4TPI, Hook Wood Cutting, FLEX BACK [/SIZE][/FONT]            [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] $14.68 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] $29.36 [/SIZE][/FONT]             [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] 
56190-FLB8-2665 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] (105 in.) 8 ft. 9 in. x 1/4 in. x .025 in. x 4TPI, Hook Wood Cutting, FLEX BACK [/SIZE][/FONT]            [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] $14.28 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] $28.56 [/SIZE][/FONT]        
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] *Total:* [/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] *$57.92* [/FONT]   
   [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] *Fast, Secure Checkout with PayPal * [/FONT]     

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] PayPal

edit in: Just noticed it doesn't list the quantity as 2 of each blade.
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## stolicky (Mar 14, 2010)

85956-D2B5-1790 (70-1/2 in.) 5 ft. 10-1/2 in. x 1/2 in. x .025 x 6TPI Hook, Wood Cutting, Diemaster2 $25.39
69895-FLB9-2820 (111 in.) 9 ft. 3 in. x 3/8 in. x .025 in. x 3TPI, Hook, Wood Cutting FLEX BACK	$15.13
81897-D2B9-2820 (111 in.) 9 ft. 3 in. x 1/2 in. x .035 in. x 3TPI Hook, Wood Cutting, Diemaster2	$36.41
Total: $76.93


----------



## ken69912001 (Mar 15, 2010)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] 28446-FLB6-1830 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] (72 in.) 6 ft. x 3/8 in. x .025 x 4TPI, Hook Wood Cutting,  FLEX BACK [/SIZE][/FONT]            [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] $11.96 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] $11.96 [/SIZE][/FONT]             [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] 75894-FLB6-1830 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] (72 in.) 6 ft. x 1/2 in. x .025 x 4TPI, Hook Wood Cutting,  FLEX BACK [/SIZE][/FONT]            [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] $11.96 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] $11.96
Total $23.92
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 17, 2010)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] 19747-FLB6-2085 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] (82 in.) 6 ft. 10 in. x 1/2 in. x .025 x 4TPI, Hook Wood Cutting,  FLEX  BACK [/SIZE][/FONT]            [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] $12.86 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] $102.88 
[/SIZE][/FONT]             [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] 28408-D2B6-2085 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] (82 in.) 6 ft. 10 in. x 1/2 in. x .025 x 6TPI Hook, Wood Cutting,  Diemaster2 [/SIZE][/FONT]            [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] $28.54 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] $85.62
 [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]_Sale Discount:_ [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] ($18.85) [/SIZE][/FONT]        
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] *Total:* [/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] *$169.65

Quantities are 8 of the top and 3 of the second, Curtis.

Total without discount: 188.50

total with discount: 141.38
Paypal:$4.55 + $1
Shipping: $11 (guessing med flat rate)
Estimate:$158 (PM me, please to confirm or correct)

THANKS!!!!
* [/FONT]


----------



## johnnyw (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for the group buy, I just got the Grizzly 555 and the blade that came with it is not very good.

Johnny Weeks

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]94413-FLB7-2375 [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1](93-1/2 in.) 7 ft. 9-1/2 in. x 1/2 in. x .025 x 4TPI, Hook Wood Cutting, FLEX BACK [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]$13.77 [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]$13.77 [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]94415-FLB7-2375 [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1](93-1/2 in.) 7 ft. 9-1/2 in. x 1/2 in. x .025 x 6TPI Hook, Wood Cutting, FLEX BACK [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]$13.77 [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]$13.77 [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*Total:* [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*$27.54* [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*Fast, Secure Checkout with PayPal *[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]PayPal [/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## RyanNJ (Mar 17, 2010)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] 94238-FLB8-2665 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] (105 in.) 8 ft. 9 in. x 3/8 in. x .025 in. x 6TPI, Hook, Wood Cutting FLEX BACK [/SIZE][/FONT]            [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] $14.68 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] $14.68
 [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]36935-FLB8-2665 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] (105 in.) 8 ft. 9 in. x 3/8 in. x .025 in. x 4TPI, Hook Wood Cutting, FLEX BACK [/SIZE][/FONT]            [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] $14.68 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] $14.68 [/SIZE][/FONT]             [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] 
70445-FLB8-2665 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] (105 in.) 8 ft. 9 in. x 1/2 in. x .025 in. x 4TPI, Hook Wood Cutting, FLEX BACK [/SIZE][/FONT]            [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] $14.68 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] $14.68 [/SIZE][/FONT]        
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] *Total:* [/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] *$44.04

*44.04 Starting Price
33.03 with discount
+6.30 Fees
39.33 
x 1.03

40.51 is this the correct ammount

[/FONT]


----------



## witz1976 (Mar 17, 2010)

I'll take 1 each of the following:

[FONT=Verdana,  Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]52200-D2B4-1510[/SIZE][/FONT] --- [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Band Saw Blade 59-1/2  in. (4 ft. 11-1/2 in.) x 3/8 in.  x .025 x 10/14  tpi Vari-Tooth, VR, DM:  $[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]22.25


[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,  Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]17737-FLB4-1510 --- [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Band Saw Blade 59-1/2  in. (4 ft. 11-1/2 in.) x 3/8 in.  x .025 x 6 tpi  Hook, , FLEX BACK: $[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]11.05

Total without discount: $33.30

Thanks!
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## MesquiteMan (Mar 18, 2010)

Ok folks, it looks like we have the 30 blade needed for the best discount!  I am workign my tail off trying to get a new home finished so my client can move in this weekend and will not be able to do anyting with it until then so if you still want in, you have until Saturday morning and then I will close the buy and get the info to everyone regarding what you need to pay.  Thanks for participating!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow, I just added it up and it looks like I have to deal with 45 blades from you guys and then whatever I order!  No big deal, I have done BS blade buys before!  Wish me luck!


----------



## hunter-27 (Mar 19, 2010)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]18664-TRB7-2275 [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1](89-1/2 in.) 7 ft. 5-1/2 in. x 1/2 in. x .025 x 3TPI TRI-MASTER, Carbide Tipped [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]$114.15 [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]$114.15 [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*Total:* [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*$114.15* [/FONT]

My good saw took a crap tonight so I'll jump in here to get a better blade for my other saw to get by. Please PM me when you have time to comfirm what exactly I will owe. Thanks Curtis.

Landon


----------



## bobthebuilder (Mar 20, 2010)

1 X TM1-1-4x_ 042x2-3tpi SX- Blade_ length 151" 
2 X Diemaster_2_stock Length 12' 71/2" Width500_Thickness035_TPI 3 
Thanks,  Curtis. 
Cheers, Robert.


----------



## TomW (Mar 20, 2010)

Curtis,

89715-TRB8-2665	 (105 in.) 8 ft. 9 in. x 1/2 in. x .025 in. x 3TPI, TRI-MASTER, Carbide Tipped	  	 $135.68	 $135.68

Thanks
Tom


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 20, 2010)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]93912-D2B7-2375 [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1](93-1/2 in.) 7 ft. 9-1/2 in. x 1/2 in. x .025 in. x 4TPI, Hook Wood Cutting, Diemaster2 [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]$31.69 [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]$31.69[/SIZE][/FONT]

Curtis if I'm not to late, and you can include the Items that are sitting somewhere in your shop:biggrin:! Roy


----------



## MesquiteMan (Mar 21, 2010)

The Lenox blade buy is on and everyone's totals are available.  Please see the first post of this thread for the update and payment instructions.  Thanks!


----------



## bobthebuilder (Mar 21, 2010)

Curtis 3rd time's a charm (I Hope) cheers Robert

 Diemaster_2_Stock 	Diemaster 2 Bandsaw Blades made to any size
		$46.76 	$93.52
  	  	Length_FT: 12 	  		
  	  	Length_Inches: 7 	  		
  	  	Length_Fraction: 1_2 	  		
  	  	Width_Thickness_TPI: 500_035_3 	  	  	 
	TM1-1-4x_042x2-3tpi 	TRI-MASTER, Carbide Tipped 1-1/4 x .042 x 2/3 TPI Wood Cutting Resaw Wood Cutting - $1.34 inch
		$211.36 	$211.36
  	  	SX-Blade_Length: 151


----------



## RyanNJ (Mar 28, 2010)

anything new with these?


----------



## hunter-27 (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm sure Curtis is busy but a quick staus update would sure be nice.


----------



## hunter-27 (Mar 30, 2010)

TY for the update Curtis, I appreciate the effort you are putting in for us.


----------



## tommyd (Mar 31, 2010)

*here's my order*

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] *Code* [/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] *Product* [/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] *Quantity* [/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] *Price/Ea.* [/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] *Total* [/FONT]             [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] 80414-FLB7-2275 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] (89-1/2 in.) 7 ft. 5-1/2 in. x 1/4 in. x .025 x 4TPI, Hook Wood Cutting,   FLEX BACK [/SIZE][/FONT]            [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] $12.98 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] $12.98 [/SIZE][/FONT]             [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] 80410-FLB7-2275 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] (89-1/2 in.) 7 ft. 5-1/2 in. x 3/8 in. x .025 x 6TPI Hook, Wood Cutting,  FLEX BACK [/SIZE][/FONT]            [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] $13.32 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] $26.64 [/SIZE][/FONT]        
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] *Total:* [/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] *$39.62* [/FONT]   
   [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] *Fast, Secure Checkout with PayPal * [/FONT]     

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] PayPal

Pleases let me know if I'm to late

thank you
tom daniels(tommyd)

[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 19, 2010)

Any new updates on these?  Thanks,

Landon


----------



## MesquiteMan (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorry Landon, I thought I had done an update but I guess not.  All blades have shipped EXCEPT yours and TomW.  The Carbide blade stock was on back order but I should have them in the next few days.


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks, should have known if it would happen, I would be inolved.  Thanks again,

Landon


----------



## PaulDoug (Apr 19, 2010)

Curtis, want to thank you in advance for doing this.  Can't wait to recieve mine, the ones I have are hurting.


----------



## RyanNJ (Apr 23, 2010)

mine arrived today. Great Blades thanks for running this


----------



## Monty (Apr 23, 2010)

Mine arrived today also. Thanks Curtis.


----------



## ElMostro (Apr 24, 2010)

Got mine!  Thank you Curtis.

Eugene.


----------



## VisExp (Apr 24, 2010)

Just got done putting the new blade on the band saw and making a few test cuts.  Thanks Curtis, I think I'm going to like the Diemaster blade 

I appreciate the time and effort you put into the group buy!


----------



## witz1976 (Apr 24, 2010)

Got mine as well today!  Thank you Curtis...if it wasn't for the fact I am dead tired I would try one out tonight.


----------



## PR_Princess (Apr 24, 2010)

Got ours! Thanks Curtis!!!


----------



## JustInside (Apr 26, 2010)

Curtis

Got mine also.

Thanks for doing this.

Paul


----------



## Glenn McCullough (May 25, 2010)

Curtis,
      I missed this one, gotta check group buys more often....if you can remember, keep me in mind for the next band saw blade buy ...I'm in.


----------

